# Wtb: Eyk automatic transmission 2.7t



## vdubkidd96 (Nov 8, 2012)

Im looking to buy a eyk transmission for a allroad the most i will pay for a transmission is 1k i domt want a tranny that throws codes i want one that i can put in and be driving spread the word i really need one thanks.


----------

